# MX auf A Record?



## Kennwort (29. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Kann ein MX Eintrag auf einen A Record Eintrag zeigen, welcher wiederum auf eine IP Adresse zeigt? 
Mein Webserver-Bereich erlaubt bei MX Einträgen nur Domain Namen und keine IP Adressen...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. August 2014)

Hi,

nein, ein MX Record besteht aus der Priorität und einem Domainnamen.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Kennwort (31. August 2014)

Eigentlich meinte ich folgendes:
A Record: 
*adresse:* mail.domain.com *ip: *ip...

MX Record:
*adresse*: mail.domain.com *prio*: 10


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. September 2014)

Hi,

jep, genau so musst du das machen.


Grüße,
BK


----------

